# Dear god please greentheonly



## HaiKaiDo (Aug 24, 2011)

Please disable comments on your youtube videos. Those people that are making stupid comments are driving me nuts. "LOL SOMEONE NEEDS TO HACK THE CM7 SERVERS AND POST THE ROM ONLINE " etc etc. Its so disrespectful :\

/endrant


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL, i havnt seen them. but youtube comments are usually like that.

i doubt he will actually read them


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I clicked "like" on it... but didn't leave a comment.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

I read them when they go meme and get hilarious.


----------



## PackOfHighly (Sep 8, 2011)

These kind of posts are even worse. The development team is not going to sleep with you so stop trying to white knight it.


----------



## HaiKaiDo (Aug 24, 2011)

PackOfHighly said:


> These kind of posts are even worse. The development team is not going to sleep with you so stop trying to white knight it.


How is my post asking someone to disable their comments on a youtube video because people are saying that they wish someone would hack and release someones hard word worse than those that I just described? This is a discussion forum, related to android on the touch pad. If I wish to make a post like this, I will. Get off your high horse and quit it with the accusations. What does "Sleep With Me" even mean? Ive seen a few amazing projects pulled because of comments like those on the videos. I suppose you must be one of those posters on youtube saying someone needs to steal it and release it.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please stop arguing, get back to a conversation guys


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

HaiKaiDo said:


> Please disable comments on your youtube videos. Those people that are making stupid comments are driving me nuts. "LOL SOMEONE NEEDS TO HACK THE CM7 SERVERS AND POST THE ROM ONLINE " etc etc. Its so disrespectful :\
> 
> /endrant


You were expecting people to be nice on youtube?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

What does this have to do with the TouchPad? Moved to off-topic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

*moved to the wrong section man... this is Android related... NOT OFF TOPIC.. moved again...*


----------

